# Cat & Mouse



## Bryan (Jun 9, 2010)

A competition years in the making.....

http://www.cubingusa.com/cat-n-mouse/


----------



## Feryll (Jun 9, 2010)

Bryan said:


> A competition years in the making.....
> 
> http://www.cubingusa.com/cat-n-mouse/



Care to tell us the story? And I hope I can make it  It'll be an excuse for me not to go to summer camp (Not because it's boring, but because I think it costs too much money).


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 9, 2010)

YES! WOOOOOO (my avatar says the opposite). And it's VERY close to my house.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 9, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > A competition years in the making.....
> ...



For a long time, I had been contacting various places in Chicago trying to get a competition going. Marbles had looked at a place and then it fell through. Then I found these people and asked them. They had originally turned down the idea of doing one last summer (because they didn't think anyone would go to a Memorial Day competition), but then they finally contacted me this summer and found a place.

Also, Cat & Mouse sell V-Cubes in their store. No shipping!


----------



## Logan (Jun 9, 2010)

AH MAN! I'm going to miss this one too! I'm going to (the most amazing) camp.  

This sucks KO's.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 9, 2010)

Hmm. I may. I'm going to a really awesome camp 3 days from then though...


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 9, 2010)

It turns out I'll be staying with my brother in law and my sister that weekend, and they only live a couple hours from Chicago, so I think I'll be able to make this one. Sweet.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 9, 2010)

Bryan - it looks like that's in a part of town where parking might be a challenge, to put it mildly. Can you find out for us what we should plan to do about parking?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 9, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Bryan - it looks like that's in a part of town where parking might be a challenge, to put it mildly. Can you find out for us what we should plan to do about parking?





http://www.cat-n-mouse.com/directions.html said:


> PARKING is pretty easy around the store, both on Armitage and on the side streets, which mercifully do not have protected parking.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 9, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan - it looks like that's in a part of town where parking might be a challenge, to put it mildly. Can you find out for us what we should plan to do about parking?
> ...



But the competition is at the library, not the store.

From http://www.cat-n-mouse.com/rubiks.html 

PUBLIC TRANSPORTATION - The Library is 1 block from the Damen stop on the CTA Blue Line and is served by the following buses: #50 Damen Ave., #56 Milwaukee Ave., and #72 North Ave. For more information visit the Chicago Transit Authority.

PARKING - Street parking is available around the library. North, Damen and Milwaukee Aves. have fare boxes, but most of the side streets and Armitage Ave. have un-paid parking.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh...my bad.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 9, 2010)

Bryan said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



In other words, we're on our own. Sounds a little scary - I remember times in my past where I circled blocks for half an hour waiting for a parking space in Chicago. Oh well, I guess I'll hope for the best.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 9, 2010)

Did I ever mention Google Maps is an awesome tool? Did I ever mention integrating Google Earth in a browser is even more awesome?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 9, 2010)

I used Google Maps before I asked the question - that's why I asked it. I noticed that it looks like there's a very small parking lot next to the library (which looks like it might be just big enough for employees, but certainly not big enough for patrons - I'm guessing it's all reserved, so we can't use it), and a relatively small amount of on-street parking available. I also searched for "parking near" the address, and came up with very little that looked promising. So that's why I asked the question.

Again I say, it looks scary to me. Chicago is made to get around with public transportation. It's not as friendly for someone who's driving in to visit for the day.

Hopefully we'll get lucky and this particular part of town will be a spot that doesn't run out of parking. There are some places like that around the city - this might be one of them.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 9, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Hopefully we'll get lucky and this particular part of town will be a spot that doesn't run out of parking. There are some places like that around the city - this might be one of them.



I might be best just to take public transportation from somewhere to the venue.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 9, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I also searched for "parking near" the address, and came up with very little that looked promising. So that's why I asked the question.
> 
> Again I say, it looks scary to me. Chicago is made to get around with public transportation. It's not as friendly for someone who's driving in to visit for the day.
> 
> Hopefully we'll get lucky and this particular part of town will be a spot that doesn't run out of parking. There are some places like that around the city - this might be one of them.


Yeah, one of the first things I did was look for parking nearby... doesn't seem to be anything. We could always ask the Subway across the street if they mind... I'm sure they'll be getting a lot of business during lunch 

We might also inconvenience some of the residents there if we parked along the nearby streets. I guess there really aren't parking lot size ordinances in Chicago like I'm used to...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 9, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully we'll get lucky and this particular part of town will be a spot that doesn't run out of parking. There are some places like that around the city - this might be one of them.
> ...



I was thinking that - I plan to have that as a backup plan anyway.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 10, 2010)

Chicago is finding ways to make money since we're broke. It has a new retarded parking paying system. You have to put a slip on the dash board or you get a ~$50 ticket. It's about $1.20 per hour, max 3 hrs.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 10, 2010)

The parking system in chicago was really nice when I was there. When we stopped to get hot dogs, you could even pay with a credit card. It seemed really nice imo. Better than finding change for meters.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 10, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> The parking system in chicago was really nice when I was there. When we stopped to get hot dogs, you could even pay with a credit card. It seemed really nice imo. Better than finding change for meters.



It cost a lot and max is 3 hrs.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jun 10, 2010)

Cant go I will be on vacation in florida


----------



## iSpinz (Jun 10, 2010)

I can't go... vacation....


----------



## Bryan (Jun 10, 2010)

Bryan said:


> From http://www.cat-n-mouse.com/rubiks.html
> 
> PARKING - Street parking is available around the library. North, Damen and Milwaukee Aves. have fare boxes, *but most of the side streets and Armitage Ave. have un-paid parking*.





TheMachanga said:


> Chicago is finding ways to make money since we're broke. It has a new retarded parking paying system. You have to put a slip on the dash board or you get a ~$50 ticket. It's about $1.20 per hour, max 3 hrs.





TheMachanga said:


> It cost a lot and max is 3 hrs.



TheMachanga, are you specifically talking about the area around the competition?


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 10, 2010)

This is the one week I had something going on and it's the first one that is close enough for me to go.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 10, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > From http://www.cat-n-mouse.com/rubiks.html
> ...



No, he's talking about the meter policy for all of chicago's public parking. As the description says, "North, Damen and Milwaukee Aves. have fare boxes" those streets have 'meters', but there is un-metered parking elsewhere.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 10, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> This is the one week I had something going on and it's the first one that is close enough for me to go.



Chicago Open wasn't close enough?



masterofthebass said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...



But he talks like that's everywhere, and I'm trying to clarify that there is free parking near that venue.


----------



## Edmund (Jun 10, 2010)

Not really in the mood for Chicago right now.


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 10, 2010)

Bryan said:


> mr. giggums said:
> 
> 
> > This is the one week I had something going on and it's the first one that is close enough for me to go.
> ...



It first day I discovered the WCA website was the day of the compition and I also had something else going on that day anyway.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 10, 2010)

Edmund said:


> Not really in the mood for Chicago _right now_.


That's why it's on July 14th.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 10, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Not really in the mood for Chicago _right now_.
> ...



Or on July 17th......


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 10, 2010)

I have an Iron Maiden concert on the 17th. I can't go to the comp.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 10, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> I have an Iron Maiden concert on the 17th. I can't go to the comp.




Sucks for you, I'm seeing them in *Chicago* on the 18th !


----------



## Togaman10 (Jun 13, 2010)

is anyone interested in buying either yj 5x5's or lan lan 2x2's there because i accidentally ordered 3 of each and i only need one of each so im selling lan lan 2x2's for 7 dollars and yj 5x5's for 15 dollars


----------



## Feryll (Jun 13, 2010)

Togaman10 said:


> is anyone interested in buying either yj 5x5's or lan lan 2x2's there because i accidentally ordered 3 of each and i only need one of each so im selling lan lan 2x2's for 7 dollars and yj 5x5's for 15 dollars



I may be interested in buying the 5x5s. Not sure. I might like the V-5 way too much.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 13, 2010)

I don't care about parking anymore. I'm taking the bus to the Blue line, then taking the blue line.


----------



## marthaurion (Jun 14, 2010)

Does anyone in the area want to meet up to practice and stuff before the competition?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 14, 2010)

Does anybody have a Black F2 and A5 they'd be willing to trade?


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 14, 2010)

i have a black f2 i might be willing to trade 
What do you have to trade?


----------



## RyanO (Jun 14, 2010)

I wish there would be pyraminx, but I'll probably come anyway.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 14, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> i have a black f2 i might be willing to trade
> What do you have to trade?



For starters, I have a white F2 and F1. I can't cube on white. What would you want within reason?


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 15, 2010)

I have a black AV, but I'm not sure I'm willing to trade it, depends what i'm trading for. 

I registered. I plan on taking the train, but I'm under 18, I need to take a parent right?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 15, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> I have a black AV, but I'm not sure I'm willing to trade it, depends what i'm trading for.
> 
> I registered. I plan on taking the train, but I'm under 18, I need to take a parent right?



To the competition? No. On the train? Not on any train I've taken.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 15, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > I have a black AV, but I'm not sure I'm willing to trade it, depends what i'm trading for.
> ...



I mean I need a parent to be at the competition because I'm under 18?


----------



## Bryan (Jun 15, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > TheMachanga said:
> ...



No.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 15, 2010)

Bryan said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > ShadenSmith said:
> ...



I registered and asked my parents for permission like WCA told me too. I can compete now? How does WCA confirm I asked my parents for permission? I did it verbally.


----------



## marthaurion (Jun 15, 2010)

RyanO said:


> I wish there would be pyraminx, but I'll probably come anyway.



Yeah, man...that sucks that you cant do pyraminx


----------



## RyanO (Jun 15, 2010)

marthaurion said:


> RyanO said:
> 
> 
> > I wish there would be pyraminx, but I'll probably come anyway.
> ...



Well, I haven't practiced since the Iowa open, so I'm pretty meh right now anyway.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 17, 2010)

So the venue isn't by the store. Why is it called Cat and mouse then?


----------



## Logan (Jun 17, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> So the venue isn't by the store. Why is it called Cat and mouse then?



It's sponsored by them.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 17, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > TheMachanga said:
> ...



Just pinky promise and we'll take your word for it. It's really not something we ever look into.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 17, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...


lol


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 28, 2010)

Someone should convince Dan Cohen to come.


----------



## ThePuzzler96 (Jun 29, 2010)

Im comin  cant wait.


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 29, 2010)

I hope I win at Least one event


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 29, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> Someone should convince Dan Cohen to come.



somone should pay for my plane ticket.


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 3, 2010)

Modded 6x6's are allowed aren't they?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 3, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> Modded 6x6's are allowed aren't they?



Yes. As long as it still functions in the same way as an unmodded one does, besides quality of turning.


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 3, 2010)

Are you going Cyrus?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 4, 2010)

anybody feel like car pooling from the Indianapolis area? I know it's only 4-5 hours to Chicago from here but I am tired of driving (I drove 18ish hours last week), but also really want to go to this.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 4, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> Are you going Cyrus?



I might. I haven't decided whether it's really worth it or not.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 4, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> anybody feel like car pooling from the Indianapolis area? I know it's only 4-5 hours to Chicago from here but I am tired of driving (I drove 18ish hours last week), but also really want to go to this.


I would if my family would be driving, but the only chance i would get to go will be if i can fly there.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 4, 2010)

I could ride the train and spend the night in Chicago... that would be fun.


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 7, 2010)

Is there going to be an after party?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 7, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> Is there going to be an after party?



Not that I know of. I'm not really familiar with the area to plan anything.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 7, 2010)

Ive never done BLD in a competition before. Is it quiet? I know they tell you to be quiet, but how much quieter does it get? Are people whispering? Also, I have to bring my own blindfold correct? Also, anybody here have noise blocking head phones I can borrow? Thanks.


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 7, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Ive never done BLD in a competition before. Is it quiet? I know they tell you to be quiet, but how much quieter does it get? Are people whispering? Also, I have to bring my own blindfold correct? Also, anybody here have noise blocking head phones I can borrow? Thanks.



People are usually pretty good at being quiet. They dont get down to a whisper but they get pretty quiet. You have to bring your own blindfold.


----------



## Feryll (Jul 7, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > Ive never done BLD in a competition before. Is it quiet? I know they tell you to be quiet, but how much quieter does it get? Are people whispering? Also, I have to bring my own blindfold correct? Also, anybody here have noise blocking head phones I can borrow? Thanks.
> ...



It is quiet enough. But I can bring my earplug things from my mindfold, if you want. I can solve with almost as good efficiency with very little sound (Like general noise pollution) as opposed to right below someone talking to me. I might be a little better in a completely silent room though, but that won't happen at a comp. I would be more worried about temperature control for my hands, sleep deprivation and the scramble difficulty.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 11, 2010)

I just registered. Why are we doing 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, but not easy stuff like Pyraminx, or Magic? Can we only do puzzles the store sells?


----------



## JackJ (Jul 11, 2010)

Thats what Chris said. 

I don't think I'll be able to attend after all. I'll get back you (Bryan) when I can confirm this.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 11, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I just registered. Why are we doing 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, but not easy stuff like Pyraminx, or Magic? Can we only do puzzles the store sells?



We could probably add stuff beyond what the store sells, but considering they're sponsoring it, let's try our best to support them. They started carrrying V-Cubes and I think V-Cubes is going to send them some stuff.

Also, having 6x6 and 7x7 is nice since we usually don't have those in the area. I like to spread some of the less popular events around so that they are available to people.

As for Pyraminx and Magic, they were at Chicago, Iowa, Minnesota, and will be at Nebraska. A single competition without them isn't the end of the world.

But the most important thing is to make sure we can contain the competition. A good starting point is "Can we do what the sponsor has?" And after that, it pretty much fills it up. If we have extra time, we can always fill with extra rounds.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 11, 2010)

Alright, that makes sense. I had no problem with it, I was just curious.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 11, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > I just registered. Why are we doing 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, but not easy stuff like Pyraminx, or Magic? Can we only do puzzles the store sells?
> ...



Indiana and Lexington and Ohio too.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 11, 2010)

mmmm, I'll probably only do one 7x7 solve but I'm fast enough to do 3 6x6 solves. How's the lunch going to work out again? I remember they ordered pizza for Chicago Open, but I forgot who and how we paid for it...


----------



## MichaelP. (Jul 11, 2010)

We just booked my plane ticket. I gotta start practicing. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 11, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> How's the lunch going to work out again? I remember they ordered pizza for Chicago Open, but I forgot who and how we paid for it...



At the Chicago Open, you paid extra at registration for lunch. But I don't think the library is going to let us have a bunch of pizza brought in (and we can't collect money either). But there is a Subway across the street (according to Google Street view), and other restaurants around.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 11, 2010)

Bryan said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > How's the lunch going to work out again? I remember they ordered pizza for Chicago Open, but I forgot who and how we paid for it...
> ...



So people can just leave during the comp. and get a sub, but we can't eat in to library I assume.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 11, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > TheMachanga said:
> ...



There's a lunch break at 12:00. Granted, if you aren't in an event you can leave while it's going on, but you might miss something.


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 13, 2010)

I am just wondering what you guys will be selling or trading?


----------



## Feryll (Jul 13, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> I am just wondering what you guys will be selling or trading?



I'll be selling:

A maru 4x4 with all the pieces (granted, it is disassembled  )
Gigaminx
GuHong with cubesmith stickers (For the right price; I may hate it, but I'm running out of good 3x3s)
Super Squirrel


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 13, 2010)

How much for the Maru?


----------



## MichaelP. (Jul 13, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> I am just wondering what you guys will be selling or trading?



I'm not gonna bring all my cubes, but I have a collection video on my youtube channel. You can let me know if you want any of them (trade or sell).


----------



## Feryll (Jul 13, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> How much for the Maru?



Remember, it will be disassembled, so make sure you're up for the job  I don't know, $10? I'm 99% sure I have all of the pieces, but it is so hard to put back together. I can also give you what's left of the the lube, I guess.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 13, 2010)

I has a mini diangsheng and a bunch of crap cubes. I have 2 good C4Y diy's. Everything is for sell if you have a good offer


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 13, 2010)

Feryll said:


> cuber952 said:
> 
> 
> > How much for the Maru?
> ...


I think i'll buy the Maru. What is your name so i can find you.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jul 13, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> Feryll said:
> 
> 
> > cuber952 said:
> ...



I'd like to take a look at it as well (considering buying it).


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 14, 2010)

Does anybody have a 6x6 i might be able to borrow for the comp?
It will depend on if i finish modding (or failing) mine before i go.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 14, 2010)

1 new Mini QJ 4x4x4
1 Lan Lan 2x2x2
1 Taiyan 3x3x3

I'd prefer trades.


----------



## Feryll (Jul 14, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> Feryll said:
> 
> 
> > cuber952 said:
> ...



Clicky my WCA profile 

I have glasses, and will be trying to get a seat next to the front of the venue. I'm 14, and you may recognize me just by my times and them calling out the names.


----------



## TemurAmir (Jul 14, 2010)

Feryll said:


> cuber952 said:
> 
> 
> > I am just wondering what you guys will be selling or trading?
> ...



Can I try the GuHong? Around how much would it be?
I might not be able to go if I didn't pass my Geometry Finals that I took today though...


----------



## TheCubeElite (Jul 14, 2010)

I can't make it to this comp :/ I hope there are more comps near Chicago, because I live 30 minutes from there, and I would love to come to a comp.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 14, 2010)

I plan on having everybody sign my stack mat. Will you be annoyed for me asking?


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 14, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> I plan on having everybody sign my stack mat. Will you be annoyed for me asking?


I dont mind.


----------



## Feryll (Jul 14, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> I plan on having everybody sign my stack mat. Will you be annoyed for me asking?





> I could really care less


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 15, 2010)

Psych sheet is available.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jul 15, 2010)

What hotel will people be staying at?


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 15, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> What hotel will people be staying at?



Westin....nah jk my house


----------



## MichaelP. (Jul 15, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > What hotel will people be staying at?
> ...



Do I need to try and stay at someones house?
Can I stay at anybody's house?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 15, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> Do I need to try and stay at someones house?
> Can I stay at anybody's house?



I'll be staying with a friend. And many others are close enough I wouldn't doubt if they are just driving the day of.

If anyone happens to have a copy of "Super Mario Galaxy 2" that they're now bored of and would like to trade for some puzzles, PM me. Since I can go and buy a used copy for around $40, I'm not going to give a whole set of V-Cubes or anything, but I do have a gray Rubik's UFO that is now kind of rare and some other things.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jul 15, 2010)

Bryan said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > Do I need to try and stay at someones house?
> ...


Alright, but all the hotels are completely full this weekend. I could probably find something farther away, but it seems like it'd be fun to stay at someones house. Anybody wanna help me out?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 15, 2010)

Whoa forgot this was so close. Leaving tomorrow.


----------



## JackJ (Jul 15, 2010)

Due to my parents job schedule, I will be unable to make it.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 16, 2010)

The venue is near Humboldt Park, so my parents say I can't take the bus alone and my grandpa is tagging along. =)


----------



## MichaelP. (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm getting their tomorrow at 4:30. Is anybody meeting up in a hotel lobby or something, 'cause I don't have anything to do.


----------



## blah (Jul 16, 2010)

Shaden and I would need someone to pick us up at Western Avenue station. It's 2 miles from the competition venue, here are the directions. We're going to be there a little before 8 a.m. Anyone?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 16, 2010)

blah said:


> Shaden and I would need someone to pick us up at Western Avenue station. It's 2 miles from the competition venue, here are the directions. We're going to be there a little before 8 a.m. Anyone?



and Sarah Looff.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 16, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Shaden and I would need someone to pick us up at Western Avenue station. It's 2 miles from the competition venue, here are the directions. We're going to be there a little before 8 a.m. Anyone?
> ...



I probably could.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 16, 2010)

Bryan said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...


Take a CTA bus?


----------



## Feryll (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow, Chicago _is_ windy.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 17, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Wow, Chicago _is_ windy.



http://bitsandpieces1.blogspot.com/2005/08/top-10-windiest-cities.html


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 17, 2010)

JackJ said:


> Due to my parents job schedule, I will be unable to make it.



Same as me 
You would think that, with my dad working an 80 hour month, he would usually be off for competitions, but he has never been to one with me because he is always working.
Actually, i didn't make the minnesota competition because the flights were too full. (which wouldn't have been a problem if we were paying for the seats.)


----------



## JackJ (Jul 17, 2010)

My dad has every other Saturday off and my mom has Saturdays off once in a while. I've gotton lucky the last few comps, but not this one. lol Hopefully I'll get at least one or two more comps before 2011. 

BTW Keep us updated throughout the day guys. Hopefully Chris gets a sub 10 single!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 17, 2010)

I can't go. Sorry.


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 17, 2010)

JackJ said:


> My dad has every other Saturday off and my mom has Saturdays off once in a while. I've gotton lucky the last few comps, but not this one. lol Hopefully I'll get at least one or two more comps before 2011.
> 
> BTW Keep us updated throughout the day guys. Hopefully Chris gets a sub 10 single!



Dont forget to hope that John finally gets a sub 2 minute 5x5 single. Also Bryan how many people make it into the 3x3 and 2x2 final?


----------



## JackJ (Jul 17, 2010)

It's gonna be hilarious when you get a 2:00.00 single.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 17, 2010)

see you all tomorrow =)


----------



## sno4eric (Jul 17, 2010)

how much for the gigaminx?


----------



## Cinnamimi (Jul 17, 2010)

It's pretty much confirmed now, My friend and I are coming. It's the day before my birthday too


----------



## Feryll (Jul 17, 2010)

sno4eric said:


> how much for the gigaminx?



I don't know, maybe 10-20 dollars? It costed me alot of money (lolalot) but it really hurts my wrists.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 17, 2010)

Crap, I need an id to prove who I am before I compete right??


----------



## Bryan (Jul 17, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Crap, I need an id to prove who I am before I compete right??



No. ID's are usually only checked if you're getting something of value during registration that you've pre-paid for (so people don't run off with your stuff), we need to verify you're citizenship (usually to verifiy people who will be getting NR's for a new country, but we won't doubt if you say you're a US citizen), or if you have a really odd name we can't believe.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 17, 2010)

Bryan said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > Crap, I need an id to prove who I am before I compete right??
> ...



Is it ok if I don't bring anything, I don't have access to an id right now, I've already competed before, so they already know my citizenship.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 17, 2010)

Live Results:
http://www.cubingusa.com/cat-n-mouse/results/


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 17, 2010)

WTF, Shaden pwns at 2x2 when i'm not there? 
good job to HugHey, Looks like he did quite well in 3x3.


----------



## JackJ (Jul 17, 2010)

Did anyone notice Chris Olson's 1.78 2x2 single? He said it was an LL skip.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 17, 2010)

Chester was so close to sub-1 BLD


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 17, 2010)

chester - 14:41 5bld.

ITS A NEW RECORD!


----------



## JackJ (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes i coulda sworn i just saw that but then it wasnt there...

Whats up with all the 5x5 wr's going on in Chicago?


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 18, 2010)

I still can't believe I got sub 3 BLD (2:43) officially, and no DNF's.


----------



## blah (Jul 18, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> chester - 14:41 5bld.
> 
> ITS A NEW RECORD!


I can't win a competition without beating you  Come back. (And get lots of +2s.)


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 18, 2010)

OMG MALAYSIAN WR


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 18, 2010)

DYK's:

I was given a 9:30~~ 7x7 solve, even thought the hard limit was 8:30...
I got 4th for 6x6
I got 4th for BLD
People kept scrambling my cubes just before I would go up, ex. A scrambled 7x7 and 5x5 when they called my group
Sub 4 2x2 single 
It's still loud even though they say to be quit. 
It's always the 5x5 that gets the limit changed.
I tried scrambling officially and accidentally gave someone the same scramble twice. 
That venue was tiny.


----------



## JackJ (Jul 18, 2010)

I would like to congratulate John Brechon on his sub 2 5x5 single.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jul 18, 2010)

DYK

I got the same scramble twice.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 18, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> DYK
> 
> I got the same scramble twice.



That was me.


----------



## Feryll (Jul 18, 2010)

DYK:

Those chairs are really easy to bang your knees and shins on?
Apparently my GuHong is fine, but I just REALLY hate it?
Cubic 3x3x5s are awesome?
I suck hard at speed 3x3 in competition? Especially so in the afternoon?
Chicago traffic is horrible?
I got a sub-2 BLD?
I sold my disassembled maru 4x4?
Cat n Mouse is actually a really cool store?
The discount coupons they gave us was for FORTY percent off an item!? Sweet!
I bought a travel chess set?
I have a killer hangnail?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 18, 2010)

MALAYSIAN WR!!!


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 18, 2010)

DYK:

I got a sub 2 5x5 single
I beat jack johnston to a sub 5 2x2 average officially
I won 6x6
I bought a disassembled Maru 4x4 for $10
I got a sub 15 3x3 single
My 6x6 times were within 1.2 sec of each other


----------



## TemurAmir (Jul 18, 2010)

DYK:
I got a 3.4 (I avg in the ~10s since I use LBL).
I met Michael P.
I failed final round of 3x3.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 18, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> I was given a 9:30~~ 7x7 solve, even thought the hard limit was 8:30...



Yeah, I'll have to fix that when I verify the scoresheets. But that won't be until tomorrow night. So don't expect to see the stats up on the WCA site until Sunday night or Monday morning.


----------



## JackJ (Jul 18, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> DYK:
> 
> I got a sub 2 5x5 single
> I beat jack johnston to a sub 5 2x2 average officially
> ...



I'm sure the scrambles were easy!


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 18, 2010)

JackJ said:


> cuber952 said:
> 
> 
> > DYK:
> ...


I only got 2 pll skips and an oll skip.
@ Feryll I got the Maru put together all the pieces were there Thanks again


----------



## Feryll (Jul 18, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> JackJ said:
> 
> 
> > cuber952 said:
> ...


Oh yeah, and also, how did you do it? I had only tried taking one layer apart and fixing it, but had an idea of totally disassembling it and putting it back together. Does it turn fine?


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 18, 2010)

Feryll said:


> cuber952 said:
> 
> 
> > JackJ said:
> ...


I put it together just like a 6x6. Yes it turns great.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 18, 2010)

DYK


I got a 14 single and a 15 single on 3x3.
I got a 3.xx 2x2 solve 
I was only 5 hundredths of a second for a sub 19 average. 
I did better in my final rounds for 2x2 and 3x3
I realize I use too little lube compared to other people.
If you pop a cube, I give it to you for free because I'm to lazy to put it together.


----------



## blah (Jul 18, 2010)

My locations for the WR attempt were: Shaden (K), Jim (O), Mike (I), Bryan (kinda I), Sela, Meep, Frotay, Barack Obama, giraffe, squirrel.

Shaden: BPUDWK (beep UD weak)
Jim: AGJELS (agar jelly)
Mike: MACNRT (macaroni and root beer)
Bryan: CHIQOH (Bryan was a Chikorita, literally)
Sela: TMOCUD (can't really say, roru)
Meep: AEAGIKG (Meep doing Tarzan dance with geek)
Frotay: NGEAVPCKK (moaning noise, alien vs predator, CKK)
Barack Obama: BEQ (beggar)
Giraffe: CRMGNVK (car magazine NVK)
Squirrel: OSHWP ("oh shwoop" - think flying squirrel)

I don't remember my memo for + centers. There might be more X centers that I don't remember right now.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 18, 2010)

blah said:


> Sela: TMOCUD (can't really say, roru)



glad to be of assistance


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 18, 2010)

TemurAmir said:


> DYK:
> I met Michael P.
> I failed final round of 3x3.



Yeah he does that to people, sorry he had to go to Chicago.


----------



## Forte (Jul 18, 2010)

NGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 18, 2010)

whycome giraffe and squirrel but no dbone >:[


----------



## Bryan (Jul 18, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> It's always the 5x5 that gets the limit changed.



You've been to two competitions. Come to the ones with lower turnout where we don't have to lower the limit. Maybe I'll just always announce the limit as low for Chicago in the future.

Did you know.....
...how to open the door on the Metra? If so, let Shaden and Chester know.
...the original location I was going to pick up Shaden and Chester was 1 block out of my way?
...and I had to drive to Union Station instead?
...but we still got a parking spot?
...Transformers 3 was filming in downtown Chicago?
...Cat & Mouse has V-Cubes?
...and Pyraminx and Megaminx?
...and they gave people 40% off any single item?
...I asked a person to order some "cheap" pizza, and we got 4 larges for a total of $70?
...Cat & Mouse had a ton of giveaways and drawings?
...we crammed in a quick final round of OH?
...if you listen to Dave Campbell, it isn't the end of the world?
...Winners of big cubes got V-Cube hats?
...I'm more frequently being referred to as "Mr. Logan" at competitions?
...people don't listen to announcements?
......like calling winning numbers for prizes?
......calling up competitors?
......where to go for your prizes?
...I feel odd being associated with Barack Obama? (Chester's memo)
...but I'm glad he's portrayed as a beggar?
...my family couldn't make it, and many people were sad?
...I had multiple people who thought they could get another solve because they had a crappy cube?


----------



## bigbee99 (Jul 18, 2010)

Bryan said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > It's always the 5x5 that gets the limit changed.
> ...



Lol, at least you guys had fun.

Especially the bold part


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 18, 2010)

Finally Chester


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 19, 2010)

DYK

gtfo my stuff
Buy your own jigaloo >_>
The way Michael says rugabuga is pretty hilarious
RAAGAHBAGGAAAAH
o fail
27.18 OH single, which sorta surprised me. I don't practice
DNF was Maru 4x4 pop which turned into explosion >_>
lefty R perm OH is >_>
and I just now was told to mirror >_>
It's fast >_>
WHOA YOU GOT A 10 (in response to like a 10.63 I got in practice or something)
it was fun meeting Chris and Riley as I had been talking to them for quite a while before I actually met them
10.06 single in practice with slow-ish turning F2L and hella easy LL, I was kinda mad at the closeness
I judged someone who got a 20.00 on 3x3, their reaction was hysterical
Bought a C2, its awesome
The library in itself was pretty nice
I judged Mike...watching him cube gave me a headache as I couldn't track anything with his color scheme
Chester 5bld WR 
The ride back from Chicago was not fun...mostly because my bro-in-law blasted his 15 year old sister's iPod the entire way back (ALEJANDRO ALEJANDRO BABY I LIKE IT I COULD REALLY USE A WISH RIGHT NOW YOU THINK YOU'RE COOLER THAN ME BABY BABY BABY OHHHHHHH)
oh lawd


----------



## MichaelP. (Jul 19, 2010)

eeeza RAGaBUgA


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 19, 2010)

Did you know...

...Chester had to think for a while when he was told he had to choose between doing 7x7x7 speedsolve and 5x5x5 BLD?
...Jim solving 3 cubes, me solving 2 cubes, and my daughter Rebecca solving 1 cube is almost a perfect match for racing?
...I got two sub-20 solves in a single 3x3x3 round?
...I'm still haunted by having started my third 6x6x6 attempt without bothering to start the timer?
...I now have more successful sub-20 5x5x5 BLD solves in competition than anyone else? 
...Jim is awesome at Magic 3 in a row (or perhaps I should say, Magic 3 stacked on top of one another)?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 19, 2010)

Results are up.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CatAndMouse2010


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 19, 2010)

Congratulations Chester on the 5BLD WR! Awesome stuff! Also congrats to Mike for the largest number of sub-20 5BLD solves in competition 

Chris


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 20, 2010)

Do you have scrambles Bryan?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 20, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> Do you have scrambles Bryan?



Yes. I'm also known for procrastinating when putting them up.


----------



## LarsN (Jul 20, 2010)

Congratulations Chester on your WR 

It will be exciting to see if your record will stand for long or this just opened up for all the potential WR breakers. Hopefully this will be an interesting 5x5x5BLD year


----------



## blah (Jul 20, 2010)

Of course it's not gonna stand for long. It wasn't meant to. I'd rather see it go to someone who deserves it much more than I do... HUG HEY!


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 22, 2010)

Did you post the scrambles yet bryan? If not can you put them up.


----------

